# Amnisure



## rrussell (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience billing for the Amnisure test?  I'm questioning if I'm using the correct CPT code.  And if insurances will pay for this.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## imjsanderson (May 20, 2009)

I inquired with ACOG about the Amnisure as well, here is the response I received:

This is in response to your email of January 26, 2009.  You asked for information on Point of Care (POC)testing, but referred to Amnisure in your email subject line.


There is no specific CPT-4 code for the amniotic fluid swab test (Amnisure).  The swab test is considered a minimal procedure and would be included as part of the pelvic exam. 


Thank you for your patience.  Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.



Donna Tyler, CPC-A, COBGC
Coding Specialist
ACOG Dept. of Health Economics/Coding & Nomenclature
409 12th Street, SW | Washington, DC 20024-2188
Fax: 202.484.7480 |  E-mail: dtyler@acog.org


----------

